# adult piranhas



## murder inc. (Jan 12, 2003)

How long does it take for red bellies to reach full size and maturity?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

With good quality feeding, large aquarium, plenty of water changes, and proper temperature about 5 years you could have a fish nearly a foot long.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I have taken 4 p's in a 180 gal awhile ago to adults about 12"s. it took 38 months with a water change 3 times a week.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

madd besides waterchanges,what did you feed them?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Well when they were small (1-2) inches I fed them a hole lot of brine shrimp untill they were 6-7"s then the got strait feeders with the occasonal brine shrimp feeding. the problem is they eat a hole lot of it, I was buying in quan. but they would eat 1lb at a time. I also keep my water temp a little higher like 80 to 82. this will make them eat more and any disease will run its path quicker.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my buddy had a 150gal.with 6 10"-12" reds. OMG his tank looked so nice. his p's also looked nice. i bought 3 of them. they were the largest reds i have ever seen.i had them in a 65 gal.
they all died. i wish i knew what i know now back then. i could have taken better care of them.
his p's where 5 years old when i bought them.he rased them from babys.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damn thats a shame Marco! How long ago was this? Last week?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> last week..
> 
> you guys crack me up.thanks for the info madd will come in handy.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

it was 2 weeks ago


----------

